

How Your Cat Is Making You Crazy - rywang
http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/print/2012/03/how-your-cat-is-making-you-crazy/8873/

======
genbattle
I've heard this theory a couple times, and I have to say it's kind of
unsettling to think that my personality and termperment may be just as much a
product of which infectious organisms my body contains as the behaviors I have
picked up from the people around me.

I've had cats all my life (outdoor cats), and I match the description of most
of the personality effects described. That said, the author also felt she
matched alot of the symptoms of the infection, but ended up being clear. I
guess in the end it's just one of those things where you have to push it out
of your mind and just get on with living life.

